# Anybody have had success building veraPDF?



## veryuniquename (Mar 14, 2021)

I am creating some PDF/A-4 pdf files and want to verify they are structured correctly. One good way I do this on my other computers is using veraPDF. It utilizes Java and the dependencies for building veraPDF is within the FreeBSD possibility. The issuse I found was that FreeBSD's Maven contains an outdated jacoco maven plugin (it needs to be 0.8.x to work with OpenJDK11+). I tried updating it but failed.

Has anybody here had success building or installing veraPDF? Or possibly can push me in the right direction?

If you're going to ask for error files, there are multiple, they are large, and scattered. Same error as jacoco-error.


----------

